# Cube Picker - Cheapest cube prices - Prototype out now!



## Cube Picker (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I'm in the process of writing a website called 'Cube Picker', to show the prices of cubes across all websites. I have been working on this website for a while now, and I have just released a prototype version of the website. The site is live now at: http://cubepicker.com/

The page for a WeiLong GTS

PLEASE NOTE: This is a *prototype* version of Cube Picker. It is buggy, it is unpolished, and it probably won't work how you expect it. If you encounter a problem, please let me know by replying to this thread or email me at [email protected]

Let me know what you think and tell your friends about Cube Picker!


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 20, 2016)

That could be very useful, but it would be nice to have more options. It would be especially nice if you could figure out how to include shipping costs, or volume discounts because the price of one cube doesn't matter nearly as much as the price of 10.


----------



## DELToS (Dec 20, 2016)

I agree with One Wheel, once the polished version goes life I'd definitely use this


----------



## aybuck37 (Dec 20, 2016)

Looks good! You should have an option where you fill out a survey, and it tells you what cube you should buy.


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 20, 2016)

Great Idea! I love it! When ever I buy a cube I have to look at all the website and that takes a while. 

When do you think it will be fully operational?


----------



## Dom (Dec 20, 2016)

Wow. So cool. The Lightake one has the wrong price, though.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 21, 2016)

Dom said:


> Wow. So cool. The Lightake one has the wrong price, though.



Only because of the sale. Sale prices should probably be included, but could be more difficult.


----------



## ruwix (Dec 23, 2016)

Do you have to keep the prices updated or is it automatically scraping them?


----------



## CJK (Dec 23, 2016)

Are you going to add some other stores like zcube or cubezz?

Overall, very nice idea!!!


----------



## Aaron Lau (Dec 23, 2016)

This looks awesome!
BTW cubezz.com would wipe the floor with these other websites.


----------

